

Past Youtube - 6 social video sharing sites supporting high definition - aaroneous
http://webinsomniacs.com/post/forget-youtube-6-social-video-sharing-sites-supporting-high-definition/

======
alecco
Vimeo rocks. But how are they going to survive? :(

